
Programmers at Work: Bill Gates - kouh
https://programmersatwork.wordpress.com/bill-gates-1986/
======
_bxg1
> I’d have to say BASIC for the 8080, because of the effect it’s had, and
> because of how appropriate it was at the time, and because we managed to get
> it so small.

My first thought was "ah, it's nice that he places such an emphasis on
simplicity and elegance", and then I realized that he literally means _small_
, as in, _takes up fewer bytes_. It's so strange to think about optimizing
memory footprint on the level of characters of code.

